# Revell Mercedes SLS AMG



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are some pics of my build of the AMG. When I got this kit, I had no idea it was used in the new Transformers Movie. Here are some wip pics of the interior , engine, and chassis.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

That is some Beautifully work jaws, VERY NICE AND VERY CLEAN,......."Sweet build"





Ian


----------



## robtrek (Sep 26, 2007)

Great work! Look forward to more!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can always tell when a guy is having fun with a build!

Great work.

Steve


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Here are the completed pics.


----------

